# Local football teams in Limassol area



## slcp33 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey guys does anyone know of any football clubs in the Limassol / Episkopi / Kolossi area looking for players for this season? Also does anyone know what the standard is like? I've been recommended a club in the fifth tier which is amateur but seems like it might be too high a standard?


----------



## Andy50cy (Jul 27, 2017)

what do you mean you look for players? to play where ? in Limassol there are many teams , 100s even 1000s of kids in all this teams


----------



## Andy50cy (Jul 27, 2017)

if you want to play for fun is one story , if you want to play in high standard and get pay is another story ...


----------



## slcp33 (Jul 25, 2017)

I mean I'm looking for a team to play for. Just for fun I don't want to get paid


----------



## ricomo (Oct 7, 2017)

slcp33 said:


> I mean I'm looking for a team to play for. Just for fun I don't want to get paid


Hey sclp33, were you able to find a team? i'm in the same situation as you. cheers, Rico


----------

